# Doggie Tea



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

DD wants to put doggie tea in our Hav’s stocking. After I died laughing, I looked it up and there really is dog tea. Isn’t it just going to give a dog diarrhea? 

If DD is determined to spend her own money on including puppy in our family’s hot cocoa/tea/cider on Christmas morning tradition, are there any better suggestions? Could she dilute some chicken broth to give him or something? 

As far as I have fallen down the puppy rabbit hole (we really do have a puppy stocking), I don’t know why this in particular is so hysterical to me, but every time I think about it I start laughing again!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Who knew?!?! LOL! 

I would steer clear of "normal" broth, because it is very high in salt. But you could certainly have your daughter brew up some home-made bone broth and freeze it in ice cube sized servings for future use. The dog would love it, it would be good for him, and your daughter would have the fun of making it for him.


----------

